# Tall 6 year old. 20 or 24 inch wheel?



## MPK2 (Nov 15, 2007)

My son is in kindergarten and rides his 16 inch single speed freewheel bike to school each day. Many of his friends have graduated to a 20 inch wheel. He is tall, 47 3/4 tall and roughly 21 or 22 inch inseam. Our local bike shop has a Cannonade Quick 24. Its his favorite color. He test rode it. He was cautious trying it but otherwise it seemed fine and didn't seem too big. All size charts suggest he should be on a 20 inch wheel. Do think its a bad idea to get the 24?

Secondly, do you have a preference between an internal 3 speed bike (Cleary) versus a 7/8 speed derailleur/cassette setup?

Thanks for any suggestions. This forum is definitely helpful.

Sincerely,
Matt


----------



## jhignight (May 20, 2009)

Our boy is similar size (6yr bday 50.5" and 55lbs a month ago, now 51.25" and 58lbs) and we went with a 24" for him. He started on a 18" big-box store bike about 2 years ago and moved to my mid-school Haro 20" halfway through his 5th year. I knew I wanted him on a better bike, and started by comparing the seat height on the 20" to the lower seat height on the 24". They were the same! 

We went with the Riprock 24 due to the huge amount of sugar sand in N.Fl. (plus tires float so well). Since he got the 24" a month ago he's become more confident and more excited about riding. I initially set the seat right on the tire, and have been slowly raising it up about 0.125-0.25" at a time the past few weeks. 

You know your kid and how you guys ride together. If you think the 24" will be too intimidating, go with 20". If they can handle the 24", it will be a little bit of a learning curve but I think they'll have a blast. 24" is heavier (even more with the plus mine has), but if you're fun-riding it isn't as much of an issue.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

My 6yro is 51in and 58lbs. He is DEFINITELY done with his 20" bike (see pics below). I'm a big fan of not going to big (so I think at the moment) as it helps them develop those more BMX style skills rather than just sit/pedal/rollover stuff. Its winter, your kid will be bigger soon enough. 24" will be awkward for him as he never moved to a 20" but he'll adapt in no time I'm sure. Just make sure you get him a bike with decent geo that isn't a tank he'll be good to go. There are some other threads talking about some nice bikes at this size (most all of them suck aside from a few). Diamondback Sync'r seems decent. Frog 24" is decent. Prevelo is coming out with a new hardtail 24" soon. Spawn/Trailcraft stuff is great. You want something with like 380mm chainstays, 67d HTA, 140mm cranks (at his size DO NOT get 150+mm cranks). The coil forks are heavy garbage but nice air forks can be found on bikes these days. Unless you live in the sandy stuff, avoid the plus tire bikes due to the really high rolling weight and poor tire tread.

This is him on his buddies 24" Spawn Yama Jama. Fits great aside from cranks








This is him on his 20" Spawn Yama Jama. Getting a touch small


----------



## MPK2 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. This makes me think he will probably adapt to the 24.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

I don't remember actual heights anymore but we moved over before his 6th birthday...
Initially shorter stem and saddle forwards (and 140mm cranks)... it wasn't ideal size wise but his riding sky rocketed ... he's now just 9 and the small 24 frame is still OK... though he has a bigger Full Suss... (still 24 but much bigger frame)


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

My 6 year old is getting a 24" Marin Hawk Hill Jr this Christmas, he is quite big for his age. The benefits of bigger wheels will outweigh any size issues that won't last long anyway. As for gearing, more is more got the 7 speed over the 3 speed.


----------



## MPK2 (Nov 15, 2007)

Great! I will take him back to test ride once more but I am feeling more confident that if he says he likes the bike, the larger wheel size should be fine.


----------



## MPK2 (Nov 15, 2007)

So two more issues I am realizing: 

The 20 inch version of the Cannonade has 110mm cranks vs 145 on the 24 inch wheel.

Secondly, my daughter who is 2.5 and is fearless on her balance bike and will likely progress much faster than our cautious son. She is average height for her age. Having the 20 inch bike would end up being better for her progression when my son is done with it. Otherwise, I will end up getting separate bikes for her instead of hand-me-downs.

I will need to think this over a little more...


----------



## aski (Oct 12, 2006)

I have just started to consider a larger bike for my newly turned 6yo daughter and have the same questions as you. She is a bit shorter (45") so if I'm honest, the 20" would be the correct next size. I just don't think there is any way she will be able to handle a 24" next Spring. Perhaps I keep her on her 16" Cleary Hedgehog (which has been geared much higher with the help of folks in this forum) for another year and then maybe consider a jump to a 24" bike??? I am a bit intrigued with these 3-speed IGH and plan to do some more research on them.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

aski said:


> I have just started to consider a larger bike for my newly turned 6yo daughter and have the same questions as you. She is a bit shorter (45") so if I'm honest, the 20" would be the correct next size. I just don't think there is any way she will be able to handle a 24" next Spring. Perhaps I keep her on her 16" Cleary Hedgehog (which has been geared much higher with the help of folks in this forum) for another year and then maybe consider a jump to a 24" bike??? I am a bit intrigued with these 3-speed IGH and plan to do some more research on them.


I Wouldn't burn a whole season on the wrong bike. Kids improve SO FAST if they just ride and a decent 20" mtb will really open up a lot of trails and fun stuff. You can sell it later too.


----------



## regiobike (Apr 23, 2017)

My son is 47 inches high and rides a commencal and he loves it. He is doing really fast downhill section on our local parks with good results on that bike.









TB3 CC, SCOTT GENIUS, COMMENCAL META


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

svinyard said:


> I Wouldn't burn a whole season on the wrong bike. Kids improve SO FAST if they just ride and a decent 20" mtb will really open up a lot of trails and fun stuff. You can sell it later too.


Or get halfway through a season before changing ... better to get the use out of it.
Better to sell on and buy a used bike ... then get the use and sell on... the upgrades are increasingly portable to the next bike as they get bigger.


----------

